# what is considered a tuxedo cat



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok so this might be a dumb question but what is considered to be a tuxedo cat I know mine are Dsh but does the tuxedo thing come into play because of the coloring or is a tuxedo cat a whole another breed in itself? 

Just curious... Thank you in Advanced 
I included a picture of my cats just to show you all what I have 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

From my understanding tuxedo is the coloring. There are some who call all black and white cats 'tuxedo' (like my aunt and cousin), and some who believe it is only those who are mostly black with a white mustache, white bib going down the chest/stomach, and white-tipped paws.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

I Thank you very much 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

You're welcome! Two very beautiful babies, btw. I read an article a while back about tuxedos that I will paste the like to tomorrow (I am on my phone e and can't now) that was very interesting. I have no idea how factual it is as it only cites one source and those tend to be a bit one sided IMHO, but interesting, nonetheless!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I believe they're only considered a true Tuxedo if they have a proper British accent and take their catini's shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Tuxedo is a name for a black and white cat, it has nothing to do with breed. It's just a word that denotes that the cat has a particular set of markings. It's just a descriptive word, but it's been used so often that if a person has a cat with those set of markings it's commonplace to use that instead of "black and white", it is a better descriptor than going into details like "black and white with white feet and a white bib on their chest".

Bicolor cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think a purist would say it has to do with the markings, not so much the color. A true tuxedo would have the "bib" like wearing a tuxedo and white paws.

View attachment 31474


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

So many cute kitty's ... Thank you all for your help in explaining to me ...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ok, this is what I got off Wikipedia:

A tuxedo cat is a bicolor cat with a white and black coat. They are called, "tuxedo" cats because the animal appears to be wearing the type of black tie formal wear commonly known in the United States and Canada as a tuxedo. The tuxedo pattern is not limited to the color black, but the name is typically reserved for black and white cats. Most tuxedo cats are also black mask cats, a common name for felines who, due to their facial coloration, look as if they are wearing a black mask over their eyes, and often over their entire head. *To be considered a true tuxedo cat, the feline's coloring should consist of a solid black coat, with white fur limited to the paws, belly, chest, throat, and often the chin, although many tuxedo cats appear to sport goatees, due to the black coloration of their mandible—that is, the lower jaw and chin.* Bicolor may also appear in the skin color. Paw pads may be black or pink, often matching the coat in that area; if the color boundary crosses the underside of the paw, the pads on either side may be different colors or even bicolored. Bicoloring of the nose and mouth are also common.

Also...

In popular culture

In the United Kingdom, the tuxedo cat is sometimes known as the "Jellicle cat", after the fictional tribe of black and white cats described by T. S. Eliot in Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats, which was first published in 1939. 
In its derivative musical, Cats, the tuxedo cat is exemplified by the character of the magical Mr. Mistoffelees, who is portrayed as a stage magician wearing a lacy ruff and bow tie. The musical differed from the book in that the characters included cats with many different coat colors, rather than just bicolor cats, but it retains the repeated assertion that "Jellicle cats are black and white." 
Cats with these markings also played a starring role in the drawings illustrating The Unadulterated Cat, a book written by Terry Pratchett, with cartoons by Gray Jolliffe.

Other well known cartoon bicolor cats include Krazy Kat, Felix the Cat, Tom Cat from Tom and Jerry, Jess from Postman Pat, Kitty Softpaws from the Shrek spin-off Puss in Boots, Figaro, Beans and Sylvester. A bicolor cat named Mittens is one of the main characters in the 2008 Disney animated film Bolt. 
Aldwyn from The Familiars is a tuxedo cat, while Meowrice (voiced by Paul Frees) from Gay Purr-ee is a bicolor.

A tuxedo cat is one of the three types of cats in the video game Minecraft.











*marie*! Belle says, "Cheers, mate!" now she'll have to go in the govt protection program since you've blown her cover LOL!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Marie - you should be a comedian! 

I've always thought a tuxedo was predominantly black with a white underbelly (like a man wearing a tux). So I wouldn't call your kitties tuxedo, but that's just me. We had some foster kittens at one of the rescue groups I work with who looked very similar and we called them cow kitties because they had similar markings to cows (they were all named Jersey, Guernsey, Kerry, etc.). They're adorable either way.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Our Decimal kind of looks like a tuxedo except she is wearing "striped gray" tuxedo instead of black. I would consider her mom a tuxedo (black/white) and Decimal seems to have the whit in the same locations, just tabby instead of black  Our Delta is black with several white hairs on her neck. I think I read that can be referred to as a locket. Whether tuxedo or not your kitties are cute.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you all very much! 
Cat Face Thanks for the info it was very informative 
I really do appreciate everyone's help.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww I love tuxedo kitties  well I love all cats really lol. There's a tuxedo kitty on the farm game I play on my iPhone! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Awwww I love tuxedo kitties  well I love all cats really lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm with you on that well I love all sorts of critters well except for insects 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I believe my Nala's B&W pattern would be more "mask and mantle" but it's pretty common for any B&W cat with more black than white to be considered a tuxey.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

The great dane nut in me refers to our black and white girl as a mantle cat after the dane pattern. 















Technically she'd be a mantle mismark because her tail isn't white tipped and her collar isn't white all the way around her neck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahaha Kayla Baxter! That's awesome! I have a hard time using proper terms for cat colours sometimes... I've been known to say brindle accidentally when referring to a tabby lol


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahh I love Great Danes beautiful dog 
and the Kitty is adorable as well..
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I do the brindle thing all the time as well! 
The mantle isn't my dog, he's an AKC champion named Fender. These are mine:















Riddle is the kitty lover









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh well beautiful dogs as well 
how cute is the picture of them snuggling 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

